# Tuning a Short Reed Goose Call



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I I just bought a Foiles Strait Meat Goose call and I tried palying around with the reed to get it higher pitch and now I can't get it back to the orginal sound and there is hardly any sound coming out of the call. How do i set up the reed and the guts to get it back to orginal position. Thanks
Bandhunter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It will take you ahwile to figure it outbut just keep playing with the reed. You should get it back top normal I hope. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Fatal mistake. Actually if you play with it enough you will get it back but it may take awhile.

If all else fails send it back and tell him you want it tuned a little higher than the standard.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Like others have said, the only way to learn is hands on. I doubt there's many people who haven't spent hours trying to retune their call after getting themselves into the same predicament. Look at it this way, it's better you did it now than during the fall. :wink:

Make sure the reed is almost completely back in the tone-board. It should sit just inside of it so it can move back and forth. If you still can't get it take it back to where you bought it...someone should be able to retune it there and show you how to do it yourself. Unless of course you bought it at GM. :lol:


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

place the reed on top of the toneboard, slide the reed past the slot on the oval side. then with your thumb on top of the reed push the reed forward and down at the same time until the reed pops down in the groove. You want the reed to be as close to the edge as possible but not rubbing.

leave that in place and position your stopper where you want it on top of the reed, (The position of the stopper is what will give you your different tones) you can play around with this until you find the tone you want but make sure the reed is in the proper place which i explained above.

If u are still having trouble send it back to jeff or take it to your nearest Cabela's, Scheels,... etc and see if one of the guys there can help you.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks seagulhunter that is exactly what I was looking for, I got it right where I want it now.. I love this call it sounds great and the cd I bought that goes with it is awsome it breaks everything down, so it is simple..Now I just got to practice up. Thanks again...
Bandhunter


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

now...make sure you take a marker and mark the reed where it enters the call. That way you'll be sure never to forget where it was (footnote: i forgot the fella from Nodak that told me that but, here's your props. :wink: )


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Youve got all off season to figure it out.......just keep trying to do what seagulhunter said and youll figure it out. It can be VERY frustrating at times but once you figure it out it seems pretty easy. Sort of like learning to blow a short reed........


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> (footnote: i forgot the fella from Nodak that told me that but, here's your props. )


Its the least I could do to help prevent others the aggrevation and the hours, I spent trying to re-tune my first call!!


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

No, problem i hope it was clear enough it's real hard to explain on here. Im glad that you like your Foiles call. I have many and i love them to death. Good luck with your calling


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

J.D. said:


> Youve got all off season to figure it out.......just keep trying to do what seagulhunter said and youll figure it out. It can be VERY frustrating at times but once you figure it out it seems pretty easy. Sort of like learning to blow a short reed........


what a drag! your season sounds like its closed. In my part of Maryland, we still got 2 more weeks. The best part about it is my wife took the two kids to see her mother in Florida for 10 days! I thought I would be out partying with my buddies every night but instead, I'm goose hunting every morning...and the birds are flying strong.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

WMCpartland - Our season closes tomarrow - but Bandhunter is from Nodak and I know there season is closed.......Dont worry Ill still be hunting snows for the next couple months. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Last night I shaved my reed down to thin.....Damn it!! I have to start all over again!!


----------



## wmcpartland (Dec 13, 2004)

shave the reed too short...damn!


----------



## winger (Dec 3, 2004)




----------

